# Ready......



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 9, 2021)

To ship customer Sierra series Cobia (AKA Black Salmon) and Coho Salmon on Curly Maple  finished with MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
Les


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 9, 2021)

Those are pretty cool. Nice job on these.


----------



## gimpy (Feb 9, 2021)

The anglers should be tripping all over these
Nice job


----------

